# Schwalbe Black Jack brauchbar?



## 900degrees (5. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

unsere Kleine ist jetzt 1,40 und steigt jetzt endlich auf ein 24" Rad um. Da es bis zum Geburtstag und dem neuen Bike noch etwas hin ist, wird jetzt erstmal das alte Mercury Rad vom Cousin halbwegs fit gemacht, damit sie für den Sommer was zum verranzen hat.

Das Ding braucht neue Reifen. Die verbauten wiegen geschmeidige 800! Gramm pro Stück.

Ich schwanke jetzt zwischen 2x Rocket Ron 24x2,1 (450g) für 40 und 2x Black Jack 24x1,9 (580g) für 17.

Fahren wird sie sicherlich hauptsächlich Straße, ich will sie aber auch mal mit auf die Forstautobahn nehmen. 

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Black Jack gemacht, taugt der was oder ist der ganz katastrophal?

Danke!


----------



## zaskar76 (5. Mai 2011)

Auf jeden Fall hält der Black Jack in 16" wesentlich mehr aus als der Conti Explorer(durch digitales Bremsverhalten). Wenn dein Kind auch noch gern Vollbremsungen am Hinterrad macht, dann kann der Ron schnell teuer werden - siehe Schwalbe Seite und mickriges Profil.

http://schwalbe.de/ger/de/produkte/mtb/produkt/index.php5?flash=1&ID_Einsatzbereich=5&ID_Produktgruppe=41&ID_Produkt=175&ID_Artikel=741&info=1&ID_Land=1&ID_Sprache=1&tn_mainPoint=Produkte&tn_subPoint=MTB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (6. Mai 2011)

häng mich hier mal ran, kennt einer den Schwalbe Kojak persönlich? Macht der für die Strasse auch bei den Kids Sinn?


----------



## 900degrees (6. Mai 2011)

Das mit dem Verschleiß beim Bremsen ist natürlich wahr.

Da wir am überlegen sind, evtl. auf ein 26" Kids Bike zu gehen (bspw. das Islabikes Beinn 26 Small) könnte ich die RR dann auch net übernehmen.

Denke, hoffe, der Black Jack wird's tun - falls nicht, 17 Lehrgeld lassen sich verschmerzen


----------



## Sentilo (6. Mai 2011)

Den Rocket Ron wollten wir auch, der kommt aber einfach nicht, also hat der Sohnemann seit ein paar Wochen den Schwalbe Table Top in 24 x 2.25 drauf. Der rollt gut, war sehr günstig und wiegt 600 Gramm in der Draht-, 560 Gramm in der Faltversion, was bei der fetten Walze ganz okay ist. 

Der Umstieg von 1.8er Mow Joes auf 2.25er Table Tops hat sich (für uns) auf jeden Fall gelohnt.

P.S.: Hier gibt's die Table-Top-Drahtversion für 14,49 Euro. Vor allem ist sie sofort lieferbar. http://www.hibike.de/produkt/948d8481188d0ddf4db98172ce67034e/Schwalbe Table Top Performance.html


----------



## 900degrees (7. Mai 2011)

Also ich habe jetzt die BJ bestellt. Mal sehen. Über die TT hatte ich auch kurz nachgedacht, aber da hätte ich vom Profil her eher wieder die Smart Sam in 24" vorgezogen. Die kosten auch 30 das Paar.

Die Rocket Ron gibt es hier, falls jemand Interesse hat: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380337332752&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------

